# Desk job =/= bed rest?



## iakyri

Hello ladies! I'm not pregnant yet but we're TTC and I've been thinking about this for a while. Where I work, I'm never on my feet. I work in an office where I assist customers by phone. We're enclosed in an area so that the only people that really see me are my coworkers and my immediate supervisors. There are 10 of us, total. At my desk, I have already invested in a footrest to make sitting here more comfortable.

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g106/confusedbuthappypixi/EDD460E5-98FF-4D97-9EDF-210DE67FC90D-23941-000010D59CD1724B_zpsd8f9a4d8.jpg

As seen above.

My question -- for those of you who got put on bed rest, what did that entail, exactly? Laying flat? I'm trying to figure out if my job (since it is so low key, and since my feet are already up) would suffice as "bed rest" if it was ever called for. Because my desk is up so high, I could even get a foot rest that makes my legs parallel to the seat of the chair. My chair also leans back very far and I could be laying almost flat when we're not busy.

Completely hypothetical, of course, since we're still TTC a wee one -- But I like being prepared.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AvianasMommy

I was wondering the same thing myself actually. I have high BP and my doctor mentioned early bed rest last week which makes me want to run away! I sit at my desk all day too (except when I go home for lunch hour). Would love to see the answer to this...


----------



## amjon

Bed rest is lying flat on your side usually. I don't think you could do it in an office chair. Putting your feet up would not be considered bed rest. Is there a reason you think you could be put on bed rest? I'm high risk for multiple reason, including multiples and was told I would possibly be put on bed rest at 20 weeks very early on, but I'm still not on full bed rest. (She told me to do modified bed rest to gain some weight as I was still down at 20 weeks, but not full bed rest.) Most women don't need bed rest unless they have cervix issues or multiples (and even then some people don't).


----------



## iakyri

No specific reason for it -- I just remember that hubby's cousin got put on bed rest with a single birth due to high BP and thought I'd inquire about it. Can never be too prepared, y'know! -- for me, at least. LOL


----------



## Piper84

Bed rest definitely entails being at home, for your doctor anyway. If you're signed off work and go to work anyway I'm not sure you're insured against any workplace accidents either.


----------



## Starry Night

With my last pregnancy I was signed off by my doctor for bed rest and that definitely meant lying down. I was in a fair amount of pain as well and sitting at the computer for more than 10 minutes was actually very taxing.

And if you are supposed to be resting I think you'd notice how much you actually get up from your desk and move around at the office.


----------



## justhoping

b ed rest means the only thing your allowed to get up for is bathroom and shower...

it means lawying down on your side mostly early on you can be propped pm your back with pillows and FEET UP...on pillows...

sometimes your in ALOT of pain..

but usually most people dont go into it thinking omg best rest...

i would go into it thinking more positivly..to avoid it//

im high risk too and i try to go into it as im not going to be high risk...uh hu...not me uh hu not me this time...doesnt usually work...hey but worth the shot :)


----------



## d_b

I tried to use the "But I just sit at a desk all day!" argument with my doctor when I was put on bedrest last pregnancy... I did not win the argument, he said I had to be lying down doing nothing. I wasn't entirely truthful anyway - I do more than just sit at a desk I work in a lab as well, and of course rush around getting rady for work and then have to do the commute (I drive but there is still walking across parking lot, etc). I just really didn't want to get signed off work.

But most people don't get put on bedrest, I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Louppey

I would imagine bed rest is staying in bed and literally not getting out apart from to pee. So certainly no getting up/getting ready/going to work.


----------



## Bethi22

For me bed rest is relaxing at home. I don't need to be literally laying in bed 24/7. I still get up to make myself lunch since hubby is at work. But I've had to hire a dog walker as I'm not allowed to go out even for a quick pee break for her. I imagine if you have non-stressful work you can do from home on the couch on a laptop that would be ok.... but driving to work everyday (even if it's to sit in a chair with your feet up) would definately defeat the purpose of being on bed rest.


----------



## Dream.dream

I was put on bed rest but not laying down flat on my back. I was driven to and from school door to door , wasn't aloud to use stairs while I was there and had to lay down as soon as I got home when my first was threatening to come at 33 weeks. But I only went for 5 hours a day and had a nurse on site so only reason my doctor allowed it. If your on bed res tnirmall mean you need to be home laying down , and avoiding stress


----------



## Medzi

I was put on moderate bed rest about a month ago due to high blood pressure. This included finishing work since it causes some stress. I am to rest as much as possible - so if you were to be put on bed rest, of any kind, I don't think you can count on working :)


----------

